# what is your faverate load for snow geese



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm not sure what to shoot at them I mostly pass shoot


----------



## bust'em (Oct 27, 2007)

Estate triple b's out of SP-10 with a modified choke tube.It puts the smack down on them.


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

sounds brutal

must knock the dead

that probably knocks you back a few feet


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

You cant' go wrong with the 10 guage and BBB. :rock:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Kent fasteel 3" 2's.

I dont jump or bust birds, so dont need artillery rounds.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I don't jump or bust birds either, but I still go with magnum BB's. 
Good shooting,
Dan


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

winchester xpert 2's, folds em like a sac of potatoes, even pass shooting


----------



## bust'em (Oct 27, 2007)

I shoot the triple B's over decoys. We crippled to many with the smaller shot.


----------



## blazedillon (Feb 7, 2007)

i shoot twos at them and that works greata for all your need my cousin shoots four and he kills them


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I don't think that they are overly hard to kill if they get into good killing range. But I...I...I just have a hard time putting a #2 in my gun when goose hunting. Just me, but I can't do it. Big bird, big shot.

All the best,
Dan


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

3-3 1/2 2's kills them.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

dfisher said:


> I don't think that they are overly hard to kill if they get into good killing range. But I...I...I just have a hard time putting a #2 in my gun when goose hunting. Just me, but I can't do it. Big bird, big shot.
> 
> All the best,
> Dan


There just a snow goose, not that big. And probably the easiest bird to knock down. I think snows come down easier than just about all the medium to large sized ducks.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

bareback,
I know. It's just a personnel thing, I think. I plan on trying them sometime. In fact, I took a box with the other morning. I've got nothing against it, just a preference for the BB's.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Pass shooting, definately 3.5" in bbb


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

3" #2's or BB's. For decoying or pass shooting. I use #2 on Giant Canada's. But I also have a drake killer choke tube. This helps alot.


----------



## blazedillon (Feb 7, 2007)

LAST YEAR I USED A UNDER TAKER CHOKE AND T SHOT THAT KILLS THEM BUT I MOSTLY USE TWOS I SHOOT OUT OFF THAT UNDER TAKER CHOKE SO IT KILLS THEM .


----------



## MD (Dec 13, 2007)

Fast 2 3/4-inch steel Winchester or Kent BB


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

decoying snows I use 3' BB If i was going to pass shoot I would go to BBB.
The picture of MD is great. Look at his gun. It could have been taken yesterday or in 1960.


----------



## MD (Dec 13, 2007)

I had just bought that 1964 Browning the day before.

The seller brought it out to the goose field so I could try it out in action.

Thanks for your comment Old Hunter, but I don't think they were selling Flecktar camo German fleece jackets in the 1960s.

But I agree. you don't need a plastic/ceramic/synthetic/stainless camo Stargate gun to kill geese. Wood and blued steel still works too.


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

pass shooting 3 1/2" BBB and then field shooting 3" B or 1 or 2


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I absolutely love shooting extreme payloads at snows. My favorite load for decoying snows is 3inch 1 3/8oz of 2 shot at 1290 fps. People think that you need so much speed, but seriously think about it, when you are shooting at snows 9 times out of 10 they are just hovering right above you, you don't need to worry about leads too much. I like a ton of bb's to hit my target, cuz I like seeing snows fall stone dead from 40. Its just cool hearing that "thud".


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Im with ya on that one Goosebuster.

Im a firm believe in more pellets over higher velocity.

Ive always felt ive killed far more birds with a dozen pellets going 1300 fps than I have with 6 pellets going 1500 fps.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

:lol: :lol: I love the thud. Again 2:00 A.M. :lol: I love it I thought I was the only one that did that! You crack me up GB!


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

I thought I was the only one :beer:


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

I personally find that 7.5 loads are challenging and provide more pellets at longer ranges


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

With a name like triple B you are suppost to like BBB GOSH!

I actaully load sand in my hulls. Seems to clean the barrel out better.


----------



## Scaredy-snow (Apr 13, 2006)

Triple B must be talking about that TSS (Tungsten Super Shot). I tried some 2 3/4" #5's and you could hear bones snappin' at 40 yds - awsome stuff. Pretty expenseive though. I think I'll stick to what's on special and concentrate on getting them to decoy.
Yeah, get 'em to decoy, huh?
Yeah, Huh?

:beer:


----------

